# Alt Ivory Finals



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are the top 6 entries!  NOT in the order of their finish, just in random order.

Finalist #1






Finalist #2





Finalist #3





Finalist #4





Finalist #5





And Finalist #6





For those who may be so inclined, these are the top TWO vote-getters from each of the THREE groups.  Although the THIRD place finisher on page 3 had 32 votes, more than the second place in the other two polls, it was still eliminated (sorry).  Had I chosen to go on JUST the vote totals, there would have been a TIE for position 6.  So, I stuck with the original rules, since it seemed "fairer" than eliminating one of the two second place finishers.

Confused yet????

This time, no confusion.  Top two are the first and second place!!!

REMEMBER to CHOOSE wisely.  YOU will be DEPRIVING FOUR of these contestants from a 
<center>*KRINGLE!!!*
and other stuff.</center>


----------



## skiprat (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought pic 2 was missing but it must have been my connection.
I don't think Ed is talking to me, so will someone tell him well done from the Limey[)]


----------



## cigarman (Jun 24, 2008)

You need an all of the above.  Fantastic pens


----------



## altaciii (Jun 24, 2008)

cudos to all the finalists!  All are winners, it was hard but I did pick one.  GOOD JOB!


----------



## stevers (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like this could be a close one. Good luck to all.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2008)

<center>*73*</center>

<center>Votes the first NIGHT, </center>

<center>*THANKS GUYS ---- KEEP IT COMING!!*</center>


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 25, 2008)

Only 83 votes?  No wonder I'm in second! (After all, with a few more votes I could be in last!) [8D]


----------



## bitshird (Jun 25, 2008)

this contest has been great, This group of finalists is an amazing group of pens, it was hard to choose one.


----------



## fiferb (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Only 83 votes?  No wonder I'm in second! (After all, with a few more votes I could be in last!) [8D]



I resemble that remark! [:I] I'd like to personally thank my lone voter (so far).[]


----------



## bobaltig (Jun 25, 2008)

Well there should be six voters who had no trouble picking the pen they voted for - their own pen.  LOL.

Thanks for putting this together Ed.  It's been a lot of fun and the winners are going to get some great rewards.

Bob
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
_"If we knew what we were doing, we wouldn't call it research...Albert Einstein._


----------



## fiferb (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bobaltig_
> 
> Well there should be six voters who had no trouble picking the pen they voted for - their own pen.  LOL.



Actually, I voted for someone else.[:I]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 26, 2008)

<center>*DAY 2: 107 Votes!!!*</center>

We will continue through the weekend, to give everyone a chance to view and vote.  

However, Keith, if you wake up tonight with a strange craving for Kringle, pretty safe to say it will be satisfied in the next couple weeks!!!

THANKS TO ALL who have commented or taken part in this "contest".  I WILL probably do it again, but the show season starts soon, so it may be a few months.

<center>*KEEP VOTING, MEMBERS!!!!*</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 26, 2008)

Only SIX voters, all day

Let's see better participation from the "Night crew"!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 27, 2008)

<center>*118 Friday Morning*</center>

I will continue the voting until Sunday, then determine a winner (it may be Monday morning if we don't stay at the office long on Sunday).

<center>*KEEP VOTING!!!*</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 28, 2008)

<center>Saturday afternoon: 

*140 voters*

Still a LOT of NON-voters

*VOTE TODAY *

or you may miss your chance!!</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 30, 2008)

BUGLES BLARING::::


*<center>TRA DE LE DA TA DAAAAAAAA!!</center>*

THE WINNER IS VisExp (Keith) and his sine wave, #4
He will receive a famous Racine Kringle as well as $75 gift certificate for ArtPens materials!!!  Please e-mail your address so we can ship DaDanish!!

SECOND place is DCBluesman (some guy named Lou Nips, I think) with his "Arboretum in Ivory" (alternative) #3
Lou will also receive a famous Racine Kringle!!!  AS well as $30 gift certificate as previously announced.  I've got YOUR address, just watch for the box in the mail (will try to get it to arrive Saturday.)

THIRD is our international entry, John Crane with "Vanilla with a cherry on top" entry #1
While I LOVE his pen, shipping a Kringle to Australia will be interesting, but, e-mail me your address!!  WE WILL TRY !!!!

<center>*THANKS TO ALL FOR THE FUN!!!*</center>


Sorry for the delay in the announcement.  I was actually delivering copiers this morning!!!  (YEAHHH!!)


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Curtis.

Took a while to figure out, but you obviously locked the voting, which the forum software would not allow me to do.

Thanks again!!


----------



## VisExp (Jun 30, 2008)

Ed, I don't know what I'm looking forward to the most, the Kringle or ordering some more Alt. Ivory blanks from you.  Who am I kidding, I can't wait for the Kringle 

Thanks to everyone that entered and to everyone who took the time to vote.  It was very flattering to watch the voting proceed, especially with all the great pens entered in the competition.  

A special thanks to Ed for running the competition.  It was a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to the next one.

Lastly thanks again to Eagle for the inspiration

I plan on inking the FP as it is definitely a keeper.  My first FP and it won me a Kringle


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulations to Keith and all of the other entrants!  Thanks to Ed for running a fun contest...and for adding a fat pill to my weekend!


----------



## fiferb (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats to the winners! 

Thanks for running this Ed, it was fun. What will you come up with next?[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 1, 2008)

Got ideas, Bruce?????

PM me with ANY idea you think would be "fun".  I'll always listen!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 1, 2008)

Ed, it was fun, and IMHO, the top two really were the top two, well turned and earned guys!

I know you are a "resin" guy, but how about a "Wood from your 'Hood" contest?  wood either found or harvested from within XX miles of your home...just thinkin' out loud...


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 1, 2008)

Jon,

Do people STILL make pens from WOOD??????

How primitive!

Is it "Native American art???"


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Do people STILL make pens from WOOD??????



Some of us are still capable of working with wood, though I understand that with age, other materials may be easier to come by![}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I've been told you have to WALK before you can RUN!!!





Then, when you get to be my age, you start to crawl again.  Ask Cav!!!


----------

